# Snowboarding in SoCal: Mt High, Mt Baldy, Big Bear?



## pchieng

I usually go to Big Bear/Snow Summit to ride, but I'm planning on going with a few newbies who have either rode once or never before. Are any of the mentioned resorts good for new people? 

I have a feeling that because they would be falling a lot, it should be at a nicer place like Tahoe (which we're talking about too). It sort of feels like a waste to drive all the way to Tahoe to ride for only a couple of hours, maybe not even picking it up. Mt Baldy & Mt High are pretty short drives, but if they eat it, it might hurt too much? Any tips or advice would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## clankfu

Baldy is only good when it dumps and even then it's definitely not for beginners. Mt High gets way too packed on the weekends and the runs are really short. Out of those three, I'd go with Bear/Summit but if you can swing it, I'd drive a couple more hours to Mammoth.


----------



## goleee33

Another vote to head to mammoth. Its wear I learned to board, as well as my sister. I really like it for beginners because they have some really long runs so you can keep adjusting as you go down the mountain. its about 4-5 hours depending on wear your located in Socal


----------



## treymchattie

i learned at bear, but after heading over to summit last season, it may have been better with longer runs and less park stuff


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

go to mt high. you don't have to pay for lift tickets,just walk on the side and practice there. my buddy is teaching his daughter to board and that's what we do.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Just take them to whichever one is closer, which is prob Mt. High.


----------



## clankfu

Mammoth just got over 3 feet with more coming tomorrow.


----------



## ScBlack

Bear/summit is good for everyone. Baldy is the best if you're don't mind the old lifts and have the skills for the steep


----------



## andy1011

Try Snow Valley, it's less crowded then Bear Mountain / Snow Summit. And has some pretty cool terrain. They don't have any high speed quads is the only downside.


----------



## carsbybigd

I agree...Baldy is way too hard for newbies,best bet would be Mtn High[East if it's open],Snow Valley[shorter drive] or Snow Summit[Bear is almost all park stuff]Mt Waterman is too hard to get to and has lots of steeps like Baldy [plus only 3 lifts...4 at Baldy]


----------



## ScBlack

Too bad right now everything is pretty much back to late Spring condition..corn and slush...this warmer weather is not kind to all the new snow we just got. Still early in the season though.


----------



## crsv619

bear/summit has my vote. but if you can swing a trip to mammoth, then do it. they're getting dumped on right now too!


----------

